# Pentosin FFL-2 for CHEAP, but maybe expired



## -reverb- (9 mo ago)

Hi All,
I ran across this at the local discount store. They have about 30 liters @ $4.99 each.







If you will notice on the back there are what appear to be dates: "P04/2016" and "E04/2021". I assume this is "P" for production date and "E" for Expiration date.

Question is, Is this fluid still good or does something bad begin to happen after the expire date?

Also, would it be safe to mix this with some other brand DSG fluid, Like Rowe?

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## guggles (Nov 21, 2008)

I wouldn't mix different fluid types or brands but I don't think using transmission fluid that has been sitting in the bottle for a year is a big deal. This is just my opinion however and you mileage may vary. But just think about how many cars sit brand new after production with new dsg fluid in them.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Considering none of us here know more than Pentosin, IF you are right, why would you use it?

I do know there are expiration dates on some engine sealers. I know first hand what happens when you use the stuff. I'll give you a hint, it's not worth doing it again.


----------



## guggles (Nov 21, 2008)

Well it is a year out of date so do with that what you will. Is everybody changing their dsg fluid if under the mileage interval but over the expiration date? Id guess probably not. It does say shelf life 5 years on the back of the bottle so does that mean after five years you can take it out of the bottle and use it or its bad then? 

Just to be on the safe side and in the best interests of all the parties involved, Its best to not get into it and spend the extra money for a lot that is still in its usable shelf life.


----------



## -reverb- (9 mo ago)

Thanks for all your inputs. I tend to agree with what you are saying. Yeah, save a few bucks but at what potential costs?


----------

